# Bad debts - door stepping



## BobbyFowler (11 Sep 2006)

I've posted a query on chasing a bad debt before.  I've also seen similar posts.  I sell advertising & my average sale is 450 Euro.  People pay when their ad is on display.  The advertising I sell is to local businesses who sell to the public (Car Dealers, Estate Agents, Florists etc)  I currently have 10 businesses who are not paying me.  They haven't responded to any of my solicitors letters.  I'm debating just turning up on their doorstep, and remaining on their property until (hopefully) they get uncomfortable with my presence (doesn't look good in front of their own customers) and they just pay me off (it's not a huge sum of money).  Anyone out there with any experience of this or with any words of advice?  It's not my ideal choice but it really gets on my nerves that they reckon they can just get away with it......


----------



## rkeane (11 Sep 2006)

Should the solictor letters be just light threats or something more meaningful.  How much are you owed altogether?  I guess its alot of hassle to bring them to court but if its a substantial amount of money then its worth it.  You could also claim for loss of earnings.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2006)

BobbyFowler said:


> I'm debating just turning up on their doorstep, and remaining on their property until (hopefully) they get uncomfortable with my presence


Be careful you don't end up being charged with trespass!


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

Do you have any idea why they are not paying up? Perhaps they feel they have not gotten the deal they signed up for? I know this doesn't necessarily justify not paying, but perhaps it does if they feel there was a breach of contract on your part. Just a thought. Have you tried talking to these customers directly?


----------



## BobbyFowler (11 Sep 2006)

I've sold to over 650 people so these are just the small percentage of people who are being awkward.  They know they've no reason not to pay but just couldn't be bothered.  Wasting my time with a solicitors letter (it's only worked on 1 occassion).  Wouldn't have thought the "trespass" issue would be a problem as I'm justifiably waiting collection for payment.  Interested to hear of people in the same boat who may have tried this.  Reckon that I'd get 1 in 3 if I do it this way.  It's worth over a grand so I'm thinking of spending a day doing it.


----------



## Seagull (11 Sep 2006)

Look into the costs of taking one to court and how it compares to the total of the bad debts. If you get a successful case against one, I suspect the others would pay quite rapidly, as you've proved you are prepared to take serious action.


----------



## BobbyFowler (11 Sep 2006)

It's not worth bringing someone to court for 425+ Euro, & they know that.  If I'm standing around in their premises, looking like an eyesore, getting in the way of them serving their customers, they're more likely to pay up to get rid of me. Maybe I'm wrong........


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Sep 2006)

BobbyFowler said:


> It's not worth bringing someone to court for 425+ Euro, & they know that.  If I'm standing around in their premises, looking like an eyesore, getting in the way of them serving their customers, they're more likely to pay up to get rid of me. Maybe I'm wrong........



Don't underestimate the ability of these people to find & use phoney excuses not to pay you. Frankly unless you have a lot of time on your hands, I think you are probably wasting your time trying to doorstep them or otherwise make a nuisance of yourself. The time spent travelling around doing this might be better spent attracting new business.


----------



## dicey_reilly (12 Sep 2006)

Don't get mad - get even!

Run off a few cheap photocopies of your last letter requesting payment and stand outside the business asking (his) potential customers to hand deliver to the owner!

I only did this once before but he paid up after the third copy (5-7 minutes)

Hope you get paid

Cheers
Dicey


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Sep 2006)

Dicey is the word for stunts like that. You were lucky he didn't sue you for libel.


----------



## dicey_reilly (12 Sep 2006)

ubiquitous said:


> Dicey is the word for stunts like that. You were lucky he didn't sue you for libel.


 
Dicey indeed - but I'd take my chances in court. 

Deadbeats who refuse to honour their debts deserve no mercy and if he did want to go to court for libel damages - I would hope that the resultant publicity from the court reporter would be a lot more damaging to his 'good name' than the award for libel. 

Dicey for him too to pursue that angle........


----------



## rabbit (13 Sep 2006)

Let us know how you get on Bobby.   I too am owed a similar amount of money from a customer and I am considering standing outside or just inside his office until I get paid.   Solicitors letters have not worked to date.


----------



## Jiminie (15 Sep 2006)

Try a debt collection agency... although you should make sure they operate on a *"No Result - No Fee"* basis.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Sep 2006)

I will probably be offering a service to builders/developers in the New Year which would only cost 150 per housing unit.  In most cases, its going to leave very small bills.  I know that this trade above any expects credit. I'm also aware that this trade above any other is notorious for non-payment.


I really don't want to offer a credit line for amounts that are going to be small in proportion to the time, effort & expense its going to take to collect in many cases.

My worry though, is that i will lose business as a result.  What way should I go on this?


----------



## rabbit (15 Sep 2006)

Jiminie said:


> Try a debt collection agency... although you should make sure they operate on a *"No Result - No Fee"* basis.


 
None of them do, as far as I could find find out after contacting more than a few.


----------



## contemporary (16 Sep 2006)

serotoninsid said:


> I will probably be offering a service to builders/developers in the New Year which would only cost 150 per housing unit.  In most cases, its going to leave very small bills.  I know that this trade above any expects credit. I'm also aware that this trade above any other is notorious for non-payment.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to offer a credit line for amounts that are going to be small in proportion to the time, effort & expense its going to take to collect in many cases.
> ...



payment up front


----------



## rabbit (16 Sep 2006)

If you are dealing with auctioneers, treat them the same as their bedfellows , the builders / developers.   They are all " trades above any other  which are  notorious for non-payment."


----------



## Jiminie (18 Sep 2006)

I used to work for one that does Rabbit. Totally *"No Result No Fee"*.

If you want more info send me a msg and I will send you their details.


----------



## Tenacious (20 Sep 2006)

Has anyone tried factoring or invoice discounting?


----------



## HotdogsFolks (24 Sep 2006)

A company I used to work for dealt with a lot of €150+ invoices. We implemented a credit card only policy for amounts under €250~.

For people who wouldn't pay, we'd ring them every day. Ask "when will the cheque be sent?" and then ring them questioning them when it's not received. 

If you keep hassling them, it works.

I remember one customer, "It's only €150, will you stop ringing me!". Madness.


----------



## whackin (26 Sep 2006)

(slightly related) There's a program on BBc1 tonight about Debt collectors and the illegality they indulge in in order to intimidate people!


----------



## Madilla (28 Sep 2006)

We signed up to a Debt Management & Recovery service based on an assurance if they didn' collect debt within twelve months then a full refund of fees would issue. 

I have been trying unsucessfully since January to get a refund.

Since July now I have been told the cheque was issued. The cheque however has never made it as far as us. They have obviously learnt a lot from debtors they deal with as the excuses vary from someone away on holidays with the keys of the safe, cheque signatory out sick, cheque lost in the post, batch of post stolen - the list goes on and on.

I'm so frustrated at this stage I'm not sure how I should proceed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2006)

Hi Dicey Riley 

You are famous

By Daire O'Brien:

*



Not so Joined up thinking

HAVING recently written about the Irish auctioneering firm which was selling properties in Budapest on the basis that "the locals are like the Irish were 10 years ago, young, well educated, talented and motivated", it was good to read in full the IDA's rebuttal of this insinuation of fiscal flabbiness and all-round decline. According to its full page ad in 'The Economist' this week, the post-prosperity Ireland is "flexible, agile, with a unique capacity to initiate and innovate - always thinking on our feet". 
"Adapting and improving, connected by a dynamic information infrastructure. In Ireland, everything works together." 
I visited some online Irish business forums to test whether the verbiage was justified. 
Enlightenment came on the useful askaboutmoney.com, where one small businessman was asking his fellow cyberchatters how best to prise payment from a number of tardy creditors. 
It turns out that the chap in question was owed about €450 by a series of small shopowners, tradesmen etc for a promotional service he undertook. 
Most people were advising him to suss out debt-collection agencies etc, until one more pro-active entrepreneur suggested the following. 
"Don't get mad - get even! Run off a few cheap photocopies of your last letter requesting payment and stand outside the business asking (his) potential customers to hand-deliver to the owner! 
"I only did this once before but he paid up after the third copy (5-7 minutes)." 
Is this the type of creative Irish business thinking the IDA is referring to? 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jiminie (28 Sep 2006)

Madilla said:


> We signed up to a Debt Management & Recovery service based on an assurance if they didn' collect debt within twelve months then a full refund of fees would issue.
> 
> I have been trying unsucessfully since January to get a refund.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder if anyone has ever gotten a collection agency after another collection agency? Say that would be fun!

I can't understand why people dont only use No Result - No Commission  Agencies. That way you will only pay if & when you get your money recovered.


----------



## BobbyFowler (4 Dec 2006)

With the execption of 1 business, all my debts are outside of Dublin.  I reckon these guys know that I'd have to go out of my way to doorstep them.  I still reckon I'll be going ahead and doing it.  I'm owed another 1K from 2 businesses who bought advertising from me in Cork.  When I look at the totals, it's adding up.  I had a mentor who told me about some guys from Dublin years ago.  He was some debt collection guy who was known as Mr Smelly.  They'd give him a few quid and he'd stand in the main reception until he'd smell them out and they pay up.  Anyone know if he's still around


----------



## annR (4 Dec 2006)

Reminds me of a BBC article I read about tax collectors in India.  They are bringing singing and dancing Eunuchs along with them when they call on business hoping mortify them into paying.  What would be the equivalent here?


----------



## upport (9 Dec 2006)

Contact each of your debtors by registered post requesting payment by a specified date or you will display the unpaid invoices in a prominent public place.A friend of mine done this with a bounced cheque,he never had another bounced cheque from anybody.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2006)

upport said:


> you will display the unpaid invoices in a prominent public place


Is this legal? Are there not data protection act issues?


----------

